# Quantum fuel pump rubber mount



## andregm1 (9 mo ago)

I hope I'm not bringing up a sore subject...I have a 86 Quantum Synchro Wagon and the fuel pump is not well. I did the return fuel quantity test and in 30 second I only got 250cc. MIn is about 600 cc. So I ordered a new Bosch pump but the rubber mount is in bad shape and it was probably responsible for taking out my fuel pump as there was alot of rubber debris inside the screen bowl. Has anyone discovered a part for this. The rubber mount has a bosch p/n of 321 201 791. I think I will have to repair it with RTV but I'd rather replace. Any suggestions?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

That rubber isolator has been Obsolete/NLS since the early 1990's. Most of us have used rubber fuel line cut flat and wrapped around the pump body. I do not remember what size fuel line.


----------



## andregm1 (9 mo ago)

eurowner said:


> That rubber isolator has been Obsolete/NLS since the early 1990's. Most of us have used rubber fuel line cut flat and wrapped around the pump body. I do not remember what size fuel line.


That's a great idea. I contacted Quantum fuel systemes in California (Ironic) and they tried to find something for the isolator but alas were unable. I ended up using permatex fuel resistant rtv. I built up the isolator where it was worn and I also used it to encase the loose rubber. If this doesn't work, I will use your suggestion. Thanks so much for your feedback


----------



## huck731 (Jun 27, 2009)

could a 3d printed version be viable is a fuel resistant medium was used?


----------



## andregm1 (9 mo ago)

An idea of 3d printing. The permatex fuel resistant sealant I used to repair the isolator did not live up to it's name. I layered the worn Isolator with this but when I submerged it in fuel, it a few days it was the consistancy of peanut butter. Suck.. So I took off that crap and used a Autozone product called Seal All. It is in a yellow tube and it claims to be gas and oil resistant. So It took a week of building up the proper thickness. Remember there is a pie wedge gap I needed to build. Also if you;re still reading, there is a vent hole built into the isolator. I found the smallest hose that I could use and placed that into the wedge so when it all cured, I inserted the plastic vent tube into it. I installed in the fuel tank and I'm happy to report another Quantum is back on the road. I will inspect the isolator in about a month and see how the "seal all" sealant is working. 
If I find that it is breaking down. a member suggested a large hose. Will update in the near future. Thanks for the feed back.


----------

